# Case T6 Spreader



## tastray (May 9, 2014)

I have a Case T6 spreader that I am in need of a web drive sprocket for. Mine works, but is missing several teeth. Supposed to have 24 teeth. Can anyone help please.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try and pm our member Bill aka "layzd" he may have something that will help you out. He has a posting for ground drive manure spreader parts in the classified section.


----------



## tastray (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------

